# Neutral, Everyday MAC Blush?



## avenue (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi all, I'm looking for a neutral MAC blush in a matte, satin, or sheertone finish that is great for a subtle glow and won't compete with a bold lip or eye. Something neutral that will work with lots of colors. 

I'm a MUFE HD 110/MAC NC15. Deep auburn hair and green eyes. 

I live in Korea and the MAC counters here don't have all the colors, but it's most helpful when I have some color names to drop when communicating with the non-English speaking employees. 

Thanks so much for your suggestions!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

Pinch O'Peach, Pink Swoon, and Buff would be really pretty!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 25, 2009)

MAC Mocha is a good neutral and pretty universal plus they used to have it in all of the pre-made face palettes.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm NC15 as well and I love Well Dressed.


----------



## makeba (Jul 25, 2009)

gingerly and coppertone are my faves!


----------



## xkatietron (Jul 25, 2009)

i ADORE Blushbaby!


----------



## cambria_va (Jul 26, 2009)

Pinch O Peach is my favorite


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 26, 2009)

The greatest neutral is Mac's Prism!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

Tenderling is very neutral.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

i think that sunbasque is quite neautral. gives a nice peachy/golden glow.

dollymix is also a great colour - it's pink but you can build up the colour as much as you want - so you can go subtle or statement!


----------



## nunu (Jul 26, 2009)

I love Margin!


----------



## kathyp (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_The greatest neutral is Mac's Prism!!_

 
Cubic, too. They look similar in the pot, but different on. Prism is kind of a soft, plummy brown while Cubic is a warm pink.


----------



## avenue (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks all. These are great suggestions. I will check them all out! 

Much appreciation!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 26, 2009)

i want to add another vote for mocha, it's amazing especially on lighter skintones.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 27, 2009)

Dame is my absolute favorite "neutral face" blush.


----------



## cipelica (Jul 30, 2009)

Blushbaby


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2009)

For a neutral blush, I'd suggest Blushbaby. It's a gorgeous brownish pink and goes with everything! It's my go-to blush when I want to look especially polished for interviews and the like. 

My fave everyday blush, though not neutral, is Pink Swoon. It really works with everything on me! I'm around an NC15/20'ish, with dark brown hair, and dark hazel eyes.


----------

